# grünes wasser mit milchigem schleier



## santos (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo,habe eine Frage,bei meinem Vater ist letzte Woche für knappe 12stunden die pumpe u alles an Technik auf Grund eines Stromausfalls ausgefallen. Seit dem ist der Teich bzw das Wasser sehr grün und es befindet sich ein milchiger Schleier auf dem Wasser. Was kann man tun?

LG aus dem Saarland


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: grünes wasser mit milchigem schleier*

Servus

Habe dein Thema mal aus "Upps ... das ging schief" zu den "Einsteiger-Fragen" verschoben.

Dort hätte deine Frage niemand gefunden ...


----------



## santos (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: grünes wasser mit milchigem schleier*

Alles klar danke.


----------



## muschtang (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: grünes wasser mit milchigem schleier*

Teilwasserwechsel, Filter reinigen, Starterbakterien zugeben....


----------



## santos (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: grünes wasser mit milchigem schleier*

Hast du das schon mal gemacht oder nur ein tip?


----------



## Doc (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: grünes wasser mit milchigem schleier*

Sein Vorschlag klingt vernünftig


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: grünes wasser mit milchigem schleier*

Hallo santos,
die 3 vorgeschlagenen Schritte sind sinnvoll und eigentlich auch notwendig.

Ich versuche das mal ausführlicher zu beschreiben.

Durch den Ausfall der Technik für über 10 Stunden ist die Filterbiologie zerstört.

Liegen die Bakterien für längere Zeit auf dem trockenen und bekommen dann keinen Wassernachschub mit all den Stoffen, die sie ja aus dem Teich verarbeiten sollen, dann sterben sie unweigerlich.

Damit erstmal dem Teich ein wenig geholfen ist, macht der Teilwasserwechsel Sinn.

Anschliessend die Filterreinigung, damit der ganze Schmodder und die abgestorbenen Bakterien raus sind.

Da das "Einfahren" des Filters einige Zeit braucht und somit der Zeit nun ja erheblich hinterherhinkt machen Filterstarterbakterien Sinn.
Wenn die eingebracht werden (Anleitung beachten), dann ist der Filter recht schnell wieder funktionstüchtig.


----------



## santos (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: grünes wasser mit milchigem schleier*

Hey,vielen dank für diese Tipps. Wie viel Wasser sollte mein dad denn wechseln? 1/3 des teiches?

LG aus dem Saarland


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: grünes wasser mit milchigem schleier*

Hallo santos,

hm... 10-20% und in ein paar Tagen dann nochmal.

Damit dürfte auch die Wassertemeratur nicht zu stark abfallen.

Btw. wieviel Liter hat denn der Teich?


----------



## santos (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: grünes wasser mit milchigem schleier*

Der Teich hat Ca.12-14m3 wasserinhalt mit ner Menge pflanzen usw.


----------

